
New Airless Bike Tires That Will Never Get Flat - hellofunk
http://www.boredpanda.com/airless-flat-free-tire-bike-nexo/?_t=1&_f=featured
======
pedalpete
Unfortunately the "science behind" video doesn't give much information about
why this solution is better to other flat-free tires.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm8P6UYrTCs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm8P6UYrTCs)

This has been tried many times before, and it appears the difference in
approach here is to have stability plugs along the center of the rim which the
tire attaches too.

The thing is, is this really a problem people are currently having? I've been
running tubeless on my mountain bike for years with a latex filler inside and
haven't had a flat in ages. On my road bike, I run armadillo tires and same
thing. I'm actually thinking of replacing the tube in my road tire just
because I'm sure it is degrading as it hasn't been replaced in at least 3
years.

------
LordWinstanley
Yet another Kickstarter link, AKA "Thing That Doesn't Actually Exist®". I
really wish people would stop posting links to Kickstarter projects under
headlines which make it sound like an actual product, rather than a TTDAE®.
It's little better than clickbait —and just as annoying

